# Asconopsis Irene Dobkin 'Elmhurst' Hcc/Aos



## e-spice (Sep 18, 2010)

Blooms several times a year. Seems to always have a few flowers that are malformed.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow nice, I wonder why mine blooms so rarely!?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2010)

I can't get mine to bloom either, Eric.

E-spice -- what's your secret???


----------



## e-spice (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I grow it S/H but keep it kind of dry - I water it pretty infrequently and always empty out the excess water. I give it cattleya light. I fertilize it lightly and give it very good air movement. I have had it about eight years and it is a fairly good sized for an Irene Dobkin - about a foot wide and five inches tall. That size has a lot to do with why it blooms. I swear - it blooms easily three times a year and sometimes four.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow! Thanks, e-spice. Maybe I need to give mine more light.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 19, 2010)

very nice!! 

glad to see in the other comments, I am notthe only one with difficulties to bloom this hybrid...



SlipperFan said:


> Wow! Thanks, e-spice. Maybe I need to give mine more light.


...and I maybe need to give less water to mine! (I also grow it in S/H, after having tried "traditional" bark culture without success)


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice hybrid... I hope to find it available where I am... Are there more asconopsis hybrids apart from this one..? This seems to be the most popular one that I've heard of... With all the different phals available, one must think that hybridizers should have a field day with their toothpicks..


----------



## valenzino (Sep 19, 2010)

To flower needs better light during a small resting periode...less water and lower temperatures for 2 weeks....


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2010)

:clap::clap: :drool::drool: :clap::clap:
You've got quite the show going on!
Most of my stuff seems to be behind, I'm blaming it on the hot summer!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2010)

That's huge! The plant that is. :evil: R U sure it's an asconopsis and not a Phal!!?? BTW we see the mutation on the far right, cool!


----------



## etex (Sep 20, 2010)

Very lovely blooms!!


----------



## cliokchi (Sep 21, 2010)

*some information about Asconopsis irene dobkin*

hi ,

Asconopsis irene dobkin is quiet popular in thailand and is being grown under the same conditions as vanda & cattleya hybrids,
so that explains that it's a bit shy in flowering in europe and usa.
here they grow it in square vanda baskets with just a little bit of charcoal.
and grows without any problems ,
if i'm not mistaken it was made of :
Phal. Doris [pod parent] x ascocentrum miniatum i think it was Shaffer's from Santa Cruz
here it's growing along cattleya and vanda with lots of air-circulation
happy orchid growing from the north of thailand
cliokchi


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome to ST, cliokchi...  Hope to see some posts from you soon... I like the godefroyae in your avatar..


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2010)

I like your avatar, also, cliokchi -- and welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2010)

! Yes! Welcome from NYC!


----------

